# Bell X-1 Glamorous Glennis and NASA X-15 1/400 Dragon Models



## Don Tucker (Aug 15, 2019)

*Bell X-1 Glamorous Glennis and NASA X-15A-2 1/400 Dragon Models*

I have on order the Dragon Models 1/144 Bell X-1 Glamorous Glennis and joint USAF/NASA North American Aviation X-15A-2 “Roll Out” test rocket aircraft. Will post images of them on their stands when they come in next week.


----------



## Don Tucker (Aug 15, 2019)

Here are the models. The first is Col. Pete Knights scream machine. On October 3, 1967, Knight set a world aircraft speed record for manned aircraft by piloting the X-15A-2 to 4,520 miles per hour (7,274 km/h) (Mach 6.70), a record that still stands today. Final images are Chuck Yeager’s ‘Glamorous Glennis’. This is a twin model set. One see through and one normal paint scheme. The see through model shows the liquid oxygen tank behind the cockpit, the oscillograph in the center, then the alcohol water tank and RMI 6000 engine in the rear. The airplane was drop launched from the bomb bay of a B-29 and reached Mach 1.06 (700 miles per hour (1,100 km/h; 610 kn)). Following burnout of the engine, the plane glided to a landing on the dry lake bed. Incredible detail on aircraft between 3-5” long. Enjoy the images!


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

NASA, was in the "zone" as far as space tech, the 70's space shuttle was the last. Now we are hitching rides to the international space station with the Ruskies. Whaaa happened? LOL! Now we are going backwards with the suspiciously Apollo looking space craft the Orion? Lame. lol. Its time to stop wasting money on boring stuff and get some cool space ships out there that work and are high tech.....:smile2::nerd::grin2:Good looking models!:smile2:


----------



## Don Tucker (Aug 15, 2019)

I totally agree, fresh blood needed for decades now. I personally am a big NASA, Boeing, McDD and JPL fan, but very interested in ULA, SpaceX, Blue Origin and the new Orion/Artemis Projects.


----------

